

 Please review my friend's life mapping tool startup, Map Our Lives - mcdowall
http://www.mapourlives.com

======
instakill
The first sentence caught my attention - this looks like an interesting
product.

What technology stack did he use? (Just out of curiousity).

The preview should be on-site instead of a downloadable document and it's far
too verbose. Use pictures instead.

~~~
vwcoder
Thanks for the feedback. The site is running on .NET 4, SQL Server 2008 back
end and Amazon S3 for the image storage.

Good idea about the document - I will include it in site as HTML with links
from the relevant section.

------
mcdowall
Hi Guys,

My friends been hacking away on his first version of the site for some time.
Given the knowledge here he asked me to gather some feedback, any would
appreciated.

Thanks for your time.

